# Nyx, our new cockatiel!



## Growly (Jan 15, 2013)

This is Nyx our new 5 month old cockatiel. We only got her yesterday and have kitted her cage out with toys today!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Your new birdie is beautiful, and what a lucky tiel-all those toys!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Awww pretty!

Toys look great


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

So cute
Congrats!


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 16, 2012)

I love the name Nyx, I've wanted a pet with that name for so long! She's beautiful


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

What a sweetie


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow! I love all the toys you have for her! Great set up


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

she's a real cutie


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

such a cute bird i see its a pearl!!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Cute tiel! And nice set up too!


----------

